# North Dallas area gamers wanted



## kreegan (Mar 22, 2005)

Heyla, 

 We've recently lost a player to the dread Workbeast, and are looking for one or two more players to add to the group to make up for the loss. We're a group of working adults (ages 31-40), who try to meet at least twice a month. We play a wide variety of games, and have a good deal of roleplaying experience. We're currently playing a pulp Cthulhuesque game using the d6 Adventure rules. Games we've played in the past include Tribe 8, Wushu, Pendragon, Mutants and Masterminds, Spycraft, Fading Suns, InSpectres and others. 

We're looking for reliable, mature players who want to be involved and active. Our gaming schedule has gotten rather spotty of late, and we're trying to get back on a regular basis. Mostly we're looking for someone who isn't a troll, who won't flake out, and who will show up regularly or at least give decent advance notice if they can't make it. If this sounds like something you'd be interested in, please email me at chark@unt.edu.   

 Thanks! 
 Rich


----------



## kreegan (Mar 24, 2005)

The next game I'm wanting to run is a Midnight game, if that piques anyone's interest.

Rich


----------



## RicM35 (May 6, 2005)

*I'm Interested*

Folks:

I am interested in the Dallas group. I am a D&D, D20 Modern, D20 Future, Gammaworld and others player. I would be glad to join. My only bad day is once a month, the second Friday and Saturday of the month. I have sales meetings in San Jose, CA I need to be at. Email me.

Ric


----------

